# Critical Kush, and Purple Og#18



## next (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey guys n gals,

Dropped the seeds on Nov 25th. 1 Critical Kush (Barney's Farm), and 1 Purple Og #18 (Reserva Privada). I put them in 3-4" peat pots, plain pro-mix for the first 3/4 of the pot, and mixed some amended soil cut with about 50/50 of plain soil, and filled the bottom inch. I had them under some 2ft T5's but they were stretching a bit, so I put them in the tent under the LED's. I've never grown under T5's I must not of had the light close enough.

Their main soil is a mix that Droopy helped me out with, should be able to find it in the organic section under "found me some goodies"  I put them into the 5gal root pouch fabric pots at 2 weeks old, along with the main "super soil"

Hoping for a water only grow, that my wife can take care of. So far so good.. 

I also still have a cutting from my last Satori grow, my mother plant got some spider mites so I tossed it and kept a clone. It grew roots a few days ago, I put it inside the tent too.

Cheers.


----------



## Gaiant (Nov 27, 2015)

Great choice I'm a week out possibly and my CK is a monster.. Smelling good too.


----------



## next (Dec 1, 2015)

I mentioned spider mites getting at my mother plant.. she was sitting exposed in my basement. Reallly hoping that they dont find their way inside the tent!


----------



## next (Dec 6, 2015)

Hmm... did some looking thru my past grow journals, and it seems my plants were growing alot faster then compared now. These guys are now 2 weeks old and still little seedlings, I'm thinking its a little too cool in there for them. I will add the 45 watt fluorescent light in there to up the temps a bit. My cheapo thermostat that is in there is reading about 70', im only running 1 of the led lights. The fluorescent light should up the temps 4-5degrees. I'll grab some pics


----------



## Gooch (Dec 7, 2015)

I found 2 good solutions for getting rid of bugs and molds etc... first the organic method... Grow high brix plants, with a brix of 12% or greater sucking bugs dont even land, and mold cant get established through the thick pectin. 
For sprays i use mighty wash very effective at killing off what is on the plant 99.9998 water


----------



## next (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for stopping by Gooch,

Here are a few pics of what ive got. The critical kush is playing games like the last red poison I had, it she poppedup hungry! So on their 2 week old bday I transplanted them into 5gsl root pouch pots with amended soil. Seems as tho the CK is greening up now. 

The purple Og popped up a day sooner and looks quite habit healthier overall. I have 1 ck seed left, was tempted to plant it but lack of soil stopped me, new soil is cooking.. miighht drop a seed and and soil will be ready for a 2 week transplant. 

I had the Satori clone inside the tent for a few days then I seen a strand of webbing on her.. I pulled out my magnifying glass and attempted to kill / remove all the mites. It was easy to do because the clone only had 4 leaves total.. I still spent a good half hour to make sure. Anyways its been about 3 days and no more signs of mites. I will keep an eye out. She was looking a little pale, one leaf turning purple.. I gave her some seaweed extract npk was 2-2-7 iirc. See how she takes to it, was her first feeding, she is in some used soil.  I don't have any good soil left, I will have to be creative to try n keep her alive.
View attachment tmp_5055-IMG_20151208_16794-1131167212.jpg


View attachment tmp_5055-IMG_20151208_5347-1938547332.jpg


View attachment tmp_5055-IMG_20151208_14101867539835.jpg


View attachment tmp_5055-IMG_20151208_23598-1866113097.jpg


----------



## next (Dec 9, 2015)

i may be able to harvest a cup or so of fresh ewc to make a tea out of.. just a simple ewc + molasses tea for their next first big watering in their new big pots.


----------



## next (Dec 10, 2015)

Dropped a seed from 710 Genetics, called High Priority. I believe it is a cross of big bud x skunk #1 and a cheese variety. I've never had a cheesey strain so im looking forward to the end result.

The CK and Pog are doing great, if everything survives I will have 4 plants total this round.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 10, 2015)

green mojo next....... I hope those little plants don't have problems being in such big pots.


----------



## Gooch (Dec 10, 2015)

It always amazes me when people plant seeds in giant pots but then i say whay difference should it make if you plant it in the earth outside, but i believe smaller space promoted dense roots, dense roots equal large buds


----------



## next (Dec 10, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> green mojo next....... I hope those little plants don't have problems being in such big pots.



Thanks G13. 

Ive gone this route the last 4 grows, I start them in small pots then transplant into the big ones at 2 weeks. These guys are a tad small tho, I think the fabric pots help dramatically allowing them to still go through proper wet / dry cycles. 

Gave them their first full watering, about 9 liters plain tap water between the both of them. Should be good for another week or so, they look happy.

View attachment tmp_20937-IMG_20151211_22605322907648.jpg


View attachment tmp_20937-IMG_20151211_329821019239512.jpg


----------



## next (Dec 11, 2015)

Its been almost a week and no sign of The Borg trying to make a comeback. Satori clone isnt doing very good tho.. I have some seeds left but I kinda wanted to keep this plant alive. I failed at attempting to reveg them and this is the last clone so I suppose I will see what a lil time does for her. If all else fails ill pop a seed and run her again.


----------



## next (Dec 12, 2015)

I stand corrected.. looks like the clone may just make it.

No sign of the High Priority seed popping up yet.
View attachment tmp_30612-IMG_20151212_59642052562790.jpg


----------



## next (Dec 16, 2015)

Watering time again the other day, plain ol h20 and they are loving it. The Purple OG sure took off, the CK had a bit of droop from the big watering, but perked back up over night. Still no sign of the High Priority seedling, starting to think the worst....

Thinking about topping them but waiting and watching for now, would be nice to score a clone from the top.
View attachment tmp_17300-IMG_20151216_55271-1146571158.jpg


View attachment tmp_17300-IMG_20151216_11869533031635.jpg


View attachment tmp_17300-IMG_20151216_24806-1615479258.jpg


View attachment tmp_17300-IMG_20151216_1960197605990.jpg


----------



## next (Dec 19, 2015)

Update 

View attachment tmp_8049-IMG_20151219_563301790149758.jpg


View attachment tmp_8049-IMG_20151219_20496-1586329932.jpg


View attachment tmp_8049-IMG_20151219_307571909428051.jpg


View attachment tmp_8049-IMG_20151219_396881982832178.jpg


----------



## next (Dec 20, 2015)

Still some weirdness going on with the critical kush, some slight discoloration on its fan leaves. 

Also The Brog came back.. found 3 on the Satori clone... so I clipped off a few leaves and pulled it outta the tent. Might give it a spray with some insecticide see what happens. Its called Safer's insecticidal soap


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 20, 2015)

if you can get some Azamax, iv tried a few different things when i got the borg a few years ago... and nothing i have tried even comes close how effective and quick Azamax is, some others worked quite well but took 2-3 times longer to solve the problem.


----------



## next (Dec 22, 2015)

im really hoping the insecticidal soap did the trick. Plant looks happy..

The critical kush looks odd.. might pull it outta the tent and try to get a closure look. I think it is a mutant of some sort.

The purple og is happy happy, i trimmed off the 2 lowest shoots and threw them in the bubble cloner, theyre small so will see what happens. Its at its 7th or 8th node, thinking about topping her.. 

View attachment tmp_400-IMG_20151222_23221-594967222.jpg


View attachment tmp_400-IMG_20151222_34729-350004022.jpg


View attachment tmp_400-IMG_20151222_28891-408805494.jpg


----------



## Bongofury (Dec 22, 2015)

Awesome plants Nice.


----------



## next (Dec 23, 2015)

So i trimmed the pog, took the bottom 4 branches off as well as the top. Threw the 4 branches in the bubble cloner.

The critical push is looking very weird to say the least.. might have to cull her.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, isn't she pretty up there. Nice... And, yeah, your other plant does look weird. I was thinking you could top her, but I think it would kill her. Wonder what would happen if you cut her above a node...like in half, before you cull her. just interested.


----------



## next (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey Rose, happy holidays to you! Thanks for stopping in..

I took a quick cutting from a bottom branch of the ck, after inspecting it and deciding yep its funky, i put it in the bubble cloner.. the cutting wilted and died overnight.. very odd, especially with the bubble cloner setup. Never seen that hefore..

Interesting Rose, so your talking like fim'ing the kush? What do you think the outcome could be?

Just checked in on them and the pog took the topping and trimming very well, grew an inch or so the very next day. I'm really liking this plant so far, hopefully the buds are as big and thick as the stems and leaves are. I will get a size comparison pic tomorrow, biggest widest fan leaves I've ever seen. 

View attachment tmp_27784-IMG_20151224_13607760799847.jpg


View attachment tmp_27784-IMG_20151224_1281-1182446994.jpg


View attachment tmp_27784-IMG_20151224_13973-657350830.jpg


View attachment tmp_27784-IMG_20151224_45690-2042140483.jpg


View attachment tmp_27784-IMG_20151224_43477-1265684250.jpg


View attachment tmp_27784-IMG_20151224_28678-544397770.jpg


View attachment tmp_27784-IMG_20151224_563601380861781.jpg


----------



## next (Dec 24, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Awesome plants Nice.



Oops passed by your message. Thabks for having a look see! Appreciate the feedback


----------



## next (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a great a grow!


----------



## next (Dec 27, 2015)

Well.. the purple og is doing some funky stuff.  It is possible she grew too close to the lights... I now raised them to about 20" and she stretched abit to make up for it. Lights are now 18" above her, they were probly close to 12" I tied down the lowest 4 branches and there are 4 more tops I will let go vertical. She was happy on the 24th, did some lst, and she got some yellow. Kinda looks like Cal/may I dunnno

Here's the pics
View attachment tmp_10836-IMG_20151227_57255850560967.jpg


View attachment tmp_10836-IMG_20151227_51530-104381437.jpg


I did some pruning on the critical kush, I took 4-6 branches off of the bottom. Seems quite abit happier afterwards.. will grab a few pics in abit. Remove quite abit of her but she liked it.
View attachment tmp_10836-IMG_20151227_7162-1795551152.jpg

View attachment tmp_10836-IMG_20151227_14711-1945311141.jpg


----------



## next (Dec 31, 2015)

First 2 pics are the purple og, not sure what's goin on

Next 3 are the critical push looks better n better 

View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151230_36871561810267.jpg


View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151230_13323-1795551152.jpg


View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151230_16385-1872357629.jpg


View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151230_0970-746803661.jpg


View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151230_34602-1171458307.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looking good next. I see you have a drip system. Did you have a thread about the build on MP?
I wanna build one for 18 plants. 
Your grow is looking good positive vibes bro


----------



## next (Dec 31, 2015)

heya Stank,

I did make a thread about an auto water system, seems as though the blumat's are highly recommended. If I go much further with auto wateres that is the route I will go. This is not a drip system, just a way to easily get fresh, airated water to the pots. More or less turn a small valve to turn the water on / off. It could be used as a drip system but I prefer wet / day cycles. I've never done a drip type grow.

Due to time restrictions I found some aquarium hose / splitters / adjustable valves at Walmart. All on sale 2$ a kit, bought 3 kits. I used the adjustable valves as the emitters (unscrewed the adjuster, so its more like a T fitting. A few inches of water line, another emitter, each pot has 3 emitters, run around the outside of the pot, attatched with Christmas light eavstrough hangers.

I have a 1/2" water line running into the tent from an elevated Res. Once inside the tent it goes to a 4way splitter (only 2 are being used for the 2 plants) so 1/2 inch going in, and 4 - 1/4" air line hoses going out. From there it connects to each pot individually, to another other adjustable valve, this one is the on/off switch and adjustable flow rate. 

It is connected to a pump but I only use it to prime the system, I prefer to keep it gravity fed. It is not currently on a timer, more or less it is setup so you turn a valve at the pot and it drips water. You can then hang out until u see runoff and close the valve.

Ill take a few pics for you, I'm quite proud of my little setup. Just wish I could of had it fully automated


----------



## bud88 (Jan 1, 2016)

Any further sign of the Borg? For peace of mind you might want to take everything out of the tent and wipe it down with a bleach/water mix just to be safe... then again with plain water. Just a thought...
Also my Satori started looking pale in areas like your clone 2/3 of the way through veg.... I did 2 things which made them happy again.  4 ml / gal of Cal / mag and a light foliar with a few drops of Superthrive( strong stuff so just a few drops per gallon). I did the foliar for three consecutive days. Again, just a thought....Green mojo
:48:


----------



## next (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey bud,

I've heard many good things about super thrive, just never managed to get my hands on any. The Borg seems to be a thing of the past, I vacume out the tent regularly but I agree some bleach couldn't hurt. 

I reported the Satori into a 1gal fabric pot with amended soil and she is taking off. She struggled at first in my reused soil, I thought it had some goods left in it but I was wrong, she was just starving.

I do have a few did types of Cal/mag was really hoping this grow would be trouble free, I'm headed to work soon and they will be left in my wife's loving hands.


----------



## next (Jan 2, 2016)

Heres my little watering rig

Main Res - very small to avoid potential water disaster
View attachment tmp_18199-IMG_20160102_17546-546410164.jpg


Hose running into the tent and splitter
View attachment tmp_18199-IMG_20160102_347542099433290.jpg


Here is flow control valve
View attachment tmp_18199-IMG_20160102_47771341616454.jpg


And the ring going around the pot, with unscrewed valves as drippers
View attachment tmp_18199-IMG_20160102_11585-636153532.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm late to  the party, but I'm in on this one...:48:


----------



## next (Apr 11, 2016)

Long time no talk.. managed to pull off the grow. Albeit only managed to grow out the critical kush, but it went very well and loved the room inside the tent. Never did put it on the scale but she did good regardless of the weight. Filled up 4 jars so it was close to a qp. 

I now have one of each in the tent again, clones that are about a month and a half old and ready to flower.


----------

